# Hampshire , it does exist guys !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Apart from the Beaulieu (perf sp) meet which was before my time, any plans anyone for a meet down here ? ??? John


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Can do. You offering to organise something?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andy, the way its going, a pint then home by 7 by the sound of it ! Just trying to guage local TT ers interest first . See how many we can raise... :-/ John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

You and Andy, Andy and John, Doris and her two sisters, Andy's sister, Andy's girlfriend! You see...you now have more than enough people!! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> You and Andy, Andy and John, Doris and her two sisters, Andy's sister, Andy's girlfriend! You see...you now have more than enough people!! Â ;D


You feeling alright? I think the loss of forum threads is getting to you.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, that and the new car.....its just too much for the man  J


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Last day down in Sunny Sotton on Thursday. But I should be able to make it!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

End of contract then Mike? Where you going now?


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Yup!

Not sure yet, hopefully somewhere near (38k miles in the TT in 16 months).


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

38k! Ouch! And presumably somewhere that lets you work 4 days a week again?

Has your wife found out about those new rear brakes yet?


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

4 day week under negotiation!!!

and no she hasn't ;D


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

TEST


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd be up for a Hants meet


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> I'd be up for a Hants meet


I think there have been several since this original post :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

this thread looks older than god


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> this thread looks older than god


You mean John (TTotal)?

:wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

if thats how you see him richard than thats fine by me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So...how about a Hants meet then ????????????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS

CRIPES ! that was over 4 years ago


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> So...how about a Hants meet then ????????????





TTotal said:


> PS
> 
> CRIPES ! that was over 4 years ago


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I seem to remember from this post you organised one, how about organising another one John, complete with a Winchester cruise afterwards? :roll:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Can I be an honorary SolenTTeer again ? Need to show my angel eyes off to someone other than Beemer drivers :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BuTTons said:


> Can I be an honorary SolenTTeer again ? Need to show my angel eyes off to someone other than Beemer drivers :wink:


Can we take a vote on this? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=dizzy2.gif] depends whether you have Angel eyes or 4ngel eyes

:wink:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

'av proper 100 % 4ngle i's


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Then you are IN 

Welcome to the 4ngel eyes club BuTTons 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Something needs to happen


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

What do we want, and when do we want it?????????

Anyone planning to do the New years eve, eve drive????????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just wait til KMP sees your GORGEOUS sig pic 

N Y eh? may be possible, we aint gonna do the London run as its time for a break...

:wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Just wait til KMP sees your GORGEOUS sig pic
> 
> N Y eh? may be possible, we aint gonna do the London run as its time for a break...
> 
> :wink:


a break from what......................... (and don't say work cos we know you actually do very little) :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant say, too busy at work here on a Saturday :?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

> Then you are IN
> 
> Welcome to the 4ngel eyes club BuTTons


   :roll:

Do I get a membership badge ? Complimentary set of TTotal valve caps ? Set of your Antiqua snaps ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK you have your badge BuTTons, you can go to the ball, found a nice pic of SooTTy with the real Buttons :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS all valve caps sold out now, look out for my next offer in Spring!


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

jog said:


> Anyone planning to do the New years eve, eve drive????????


ME!!

8)

And John I NEED me one of those "My 1st VAG-COM" units, but only if it comes with a free fake-Rolex like those hip gentlemen are wearing.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I assure you Gay that mine is genuine :wink:

I shall put you down for the first one then !


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Suits you sir!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I assure you *Gay* that mine is genuine :wink:
> 
> !


When did you two come out the closet


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and he didnt even notice, Jug


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Dorset exists too


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh I noticed alright, I was just playing it *John*ny Cool 8)

Dorset? Never heard of it :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Gem :-*


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm dressed and ready ! Is it time yet ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is

That

All

You

Are

WEARING >>>>>>>>>>>>> GULP


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

It's a BIG button ... :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BuTTons said:


> It's a BIG button ... :roll: :wink:


So I hear !


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Dorset? Never heard of it :roll:


That's because it's for adults :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank feck nobody has mentioned Cornwall as NOBODY has heard of that one. :?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Thank feck nobody has mentioned Cornwall as NOBODY has heard of that one. :?


No John, dont mention it, keep the rif raf out, we are too busy chillen out down here
Surfing, good weather(no frost) no you did right, dont mention it again.. :lol: 
Have a good new year mate :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And you too mate!

Keepen it a secret eh ! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Next meet here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 152#845152


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha ! :wink:


----------

